# Music-The best drummer I have ever seen in my life-MUST SEE!!



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

I love this!

This dude is SO talented holy shit.... SO impressive!!

Best Ever!

Enjoy!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Listen to the whole thing and you'll see and hear some crazy shit!

SO AMAZING!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Even the best drummers out there could not do this.
They can't do shit without their expensive drum set.
This takes some serious deep skill.

The best!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Gets better towards the end.. WOW!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

I've probably listened to this 4 times now complete since posting, I'm hooked.

Bong plus this guy it's a party at my place right now..
 <-hey, this llittle clapping guy claps at the same beat.
awesome. lol


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 26, 2017)

So much wow! Much amaze!


----------



## Johnei (Jun 26, 2017)

Still going, I just cannot get enough, my favorite ever!
His other vids/sets on youtube are just as crazy awesome!


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

You should stop watching him and go to your local music store, buy a couple sticks and start banging the cookware.
You obviously have found your calling. 

Seriously though, I actually stumbled across this guy recently because an old vid of his was trending. Yes, he is damn good. I bet he could play John Cage's _*3rd Construction*_ all by himself!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

heckler, that was pretty awesome; this music in the background while I work. Good sheeit!


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> heckler, that was pretty awesome; this music in the background while I work. Good sheeit!


I agree, it is good "sheeit". Percussion as a melodic instrument needs more attention in this world. But a lot of people will only hear "pots and pans", they won't _*listen*_ carefully enough to hear the music. 

I suppose that hurdle has been met with every instrument, though. Whether it's the wanking guitar soloist or spaced-out jazz saxophonist or whatever, there's always that person (or group) which pushes the envelope of acceptability, mostly to deaf ears.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

lol just so you know, it's been playing I've just let youtube do it's auto play playlist for hrs now. I'm enjoying it.

*It's good SHEEIT!!!*





yes yes, it's all very impressive these.. out of the box musician folks.. really great stuff. so talented stuff you never really see unless you go searching.. It's good stuff, man.. like superheroes of music.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Time to listen to this drummer again OH YEAH!!!! SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!!!


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

Johnei said:


> Time to listen to this drummer again OH YEAH!!!! SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!!!



You really are hooked, eh? Go get the sticks, I'm telling you, it's going to happen anyway, so don't delay the inevitable. It's the only cure for earworms.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

LOL How did you know I have earworms, It itches like a bitch!

earworms<-- LOL


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

My cat has earworms I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

I need to stop sleeping next to my cat.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 2, 2017)

Dudes very talented. And epic composition there.
Just a lil Euro-Techno. What could this guy do if he upgraded to a homer bucket
and full set of Emeril cookware?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jul 2, 2017)

Needs more cowbell


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 2, 2017)

best appliance musicians ever


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

This is what I'm up tp.. ended up in best part of youtube.. lolololololol




LOL!


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

Homer bucket  lololololol !


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)

I must pick my boogers for better pitch after watching this guy, usually when I play the flute with my nostrils it's a little crackly


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 2, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> best appliance musicians ever



The Who of appliance abuse. I'd like to see their version of Summertime Blues.



Johnei said:


> I must pick my boogers for better pitch after watching this guy, usually when I play the flute with my nostrils it's a little crackly


Try a saline flush before hand. I heard all the great nasal-flautists used that trick.


----------



## Johnei (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Jul 23, 2017)

THIS guy is MUCH better!


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> THIS guy is MUCH better!


Interesting visuals, but did a human actually play that, or was it another AT "program" session?


----------



## tstick (Jul 23, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> Interesting visuals, but did a human actually play that, or was it another AT "program" session?


all done with trickery!


----------



## heckler73 (Jul 23, 2017)

tstick said:


> all done with trickery!


Well...just for that, you're getting a Xenakis!






Take that, hooligan!


----------

